# Franken Bow Moowhaaaaa !!!! Its ALive ITS ALIVE LOL



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Six inch Brace
38 ATA
Parts from two different manufactures

325 fps at 60lbs and 28inch

I Love IT


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

lets see it....


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Tinker, it better not have pink strings on it or Andy's going to be pissed.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

pics


----------



## cdhc10 (Jan 7, 2009)

Gotta see it or it didnt happen


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Pics please


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

someone is gonna call bs on ya if you don't post pics


----------



## walnuts4x4 (Jan 11, 2010)

BS???? no "pichers"??? didn't happen if no pics


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Ya right !!


----------



## martinman1969 (Feb 7, 2010)

what manufacturers?


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

I would say we have a man card violation here :wink:


----------



## carrothead (Oct 10, 2010)

The G said:


> I would say we have a man card violation here :wink:


 x2.


----------



## Dookie (Nov 29, 2010)

Hear, hear!


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

Pictures "A "


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Come on, man. Pics and particulars.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

He's obviously just jerking chains !!


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

Cast my vote for *NON-BELIEVER*


----------



## bigbubba2001 (Sep 19, 2010)

me x2


----------



## Bullseye_62 (Oct 23, 2009)

carrothead said:


> x2.


X3. No pics=No Exist


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

We need to know...


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

I call shenanigans!!!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

PICTURES!!!!!!!!!:angry:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Yup Tinker's man card is always in question

We put this thing together a couple weeks ago in the garage. He combined the riser from a Bowtech Pro 40 dually and mated up pockets, limbs and dually cams from another manufacturer. I built a set of Astro cables and strings, peaked at 60 lbs on the nose And yes it's cookin an arrow although the draw is a wee bit stiff


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

BAHHHH!!!!!!

I think you just want to see how many times we'll come back to this thread to look for PICTURES!


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Face it. Hotwheels is a spooooook.:thumbs_do


----------



## IrishnId (Jul 31, 2007)

Didn't happen. No proof.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I see revocation of said man card on the horizon!


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

I say REVOKED!!!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

If Nuge said it happened then it exists, I am guessing Brian is somewhat camera and pic post challenged.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

To say Brian is somewhat challenged is an understatement!

This bow does exist, but for how long...
Any bow of Tinker's is due to be torn apart as soon as he gets it shooting good. Just need some of those speed knots in Nuges strings and then you'll be goood to go.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

I'll tell him to get some pics up this weekend. He's probobly been too busy sending e-mails and stuff to post up a pic for you guys Not too much to look at but he's happy so that's all that matters.

Cheers,


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow i didn think this would get this much attention!!!
holy cow


Like GWN Nuge said not much to look at but man it smokes an arrow
I tink i can ge a couple more out of it too


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Give me some time and ill post a vid to disprove all the non believers


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Like Nuge said

Bowtech Pro Forty Riser (04)
DC Cams (04) 65% letoff and like Nuge said very harsh cam if ur a girly man LOL

Nuge Strings Astro Flight String and Cables (Thanks Bud u the Man)

APA 13.5" limbs (stock are 14.5) dropping the brace from 7" to 6"
APA B pockets

Basicaly its much like the Black Knight on a longer Platform I do think the Blaknight was on a shorter riser I dont have one to check 
Its def not the smoothest bow Ive shot but niether is an Utratech and how does everyone feel about Ultratechs

Sorry for the Delay in the Pics its been Busy


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Finally! Thanks for posting the pics after teasing us. Looks good.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice work Tinker. What kind of speed were you able to get out of it?...Fill us in with some specs...Draw weight, Draw length, Arrow weight.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

28" sorry measured 28.5"
60LBS
315grain arrow
325FPS
38ATA 
6inch Brace
Kicks like a Mule LOL


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Mar 1, 2009)

How do you go about string length decisions and such??


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Very Carefully LOL


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

those cams look almost like a brother to the spiral cam....ok you can have your man card back


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Don't be so fast to give back the "man card":wink:


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

whats he have to do for that? shoot a ten pointer with it?


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

video...no video means no proof of speed :tongue:


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

I've thought of doing this kind of thing myself, but never would simply because of the string issue. Congrats, maybe someone will have a build your own bow kit someday, like they used to do with muzzleloader kits. I am sure it would be completely safe:wink:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

The G

They feel very sim to sprials i do feel the spirals are smoother and maybe faster wait that gives me an idea!!!
Nuge u out there? I got a Plan!!!

LOL


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

hotwheels said:


> The G
> 
> They feel very sim to sprials i do feel the spirals are smoother and maybe faster wait that gives me an idea!!!
> Nuge u out there? I got a Plan!!!
> ...


Here we go again


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Don't encourage him:wink:


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Tink,

Does APA allow their Staff Shooters to mess with other manufactures bows and as an APA Staff Shooter, are you not suspost to be promoting their product instead of trying to out do them and manufacture your own....I'd read the fine print on your contract just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

Seems like free R&D to me. Staff shooters at PSE made Franken bows and it developed into the Supra.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Brian does not care about contracts, never met a mad scientist who gave a rat's a s s about paper work. Nuge, expect a call, I have a plan too.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Tinker is really just a Hoyt shooter wanting to come out of the closet:wink:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Rob 
There is nothing in my contract that states I cant play with other manufactures in my back yard!!!!
Maybe you should look within ones self and push your own product instead of pushing it onto others and shooting something else
I seem to recal seeing a doinker on ur bow at the last shoot i saw you at and i did hear u talking about having a B-Stinger on the way!!!!
Tink


DssBB said:


> Tink,
> 
> Does APA allow their Staff Shooters to mess with other manufactures bows and as an APA Staff Shooter, are you not suspost to be promoting their product instead of trying to out do them and manufacture your own....I'd read the fine print on your contract just to be on the safe side.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

And i can see where this is gonna go so goodbye


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Tinker,

I wasn't trying to offend you with the APA comment. I'm all for you building the Franken bow and think it's great what you've done and will continue to do with it. Don't let my stupid comment prevent you from continuing to share what you've done.

As too my stabs, I still shoot my own and yes, I did try out a set of Doinkers (V- Bar setup) I borrowed for the last shoot along with 
also trying out a set of B-stinger bars which I ended up buying instead of making myself a set only because, working a full time job and running a business has left me no time over the past 6 months to put into making a set let alone even find some time to even attend 
shoots. I still believe the stabs I've made work quite well and the ones who tried them and bought them have never told me of any 
issues.

Keep up the good work on the Franken bow.

Rob


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

peregrine82 said:


> Brian does not care about contracts, never met a mad scientist who gave a rat's a s s about paper work. Nuge, expect a call, I have a plan too.


What's in the works Bobby?


----------



## southokiesling (Aug 8, 2011)

find u some old martin fury cams and see what she will do im thinking somewear in the 330 to 340 range.:tongue:


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a single cam Elite Aigil converted to binary cams with Elite Envy cams. 29" draw, 70lbs, 450g arrow - 289fps.


http://www.elitearchery.com/forums/picture.php?albumid=208&pictureid=1134http://www.elitearchery.com/forums/album.php?albumid=208&pictureid=1134

Tribute converted to single cam using Elite Aigil cam and idler, reminds me of my old 2009 APA Viper. 254fps with 460g arrow. Same draw and limbs above:

http:///www.elitearchery.com/forums/album.php?albumid=177

Tribute with Rev cams - 450 g arrow, 274 fps:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=10669&
attachmentid=1124309

Tribute with Airborne cams - 284fps, 450g arrow same specs as above:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=10669&attachmentid=1124307

Elite Syngery XT with Elite Envy cams, do not know speed:

http:///www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=11095


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

GWN_Nuge said:


> What's in the works Bobby?


 Turning a hybrid in to a binary. Need to talk about limb deflections and harness lengths.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

peregrine82 said:


> Turning a hybrid in to a binary. Need to talk about limb deflections and harness lengths.


Any Help i can give Bobby just get intouch with me


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> Tinker is really just a Hoyt shooter wanting to come out of the closet:wink:


Yeah no kidding. Just get a carbon element. Fast with no hand shock, and quiet


----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey guys. I have a question on this subject. I am getting into a older Hoyt defiant and was wondering if there are are newer limbs or cams/wheels that will work on this riser. I have never really done anything like this before so I thought I would ask the DIY guys first. Thanks for any info in advance. Mike


----------



## bowfreak1970 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Two manufacturers easy*. I saw a Hotech (Hoyt/Botech) with a shoot through set of three track botech cams and the rest was Hoyt that shot like a dream.
I am waiting for strings for my 03/04 Hoyt Protec it should IBO around 350. But will turn out around 328-340 with 36.25 - ATA, 6.5 - Brace, 29in - DL, and 66lb.

If I did the math correctly it will be a 65lb max with #7 pocket rockers and 62lb max with #5. It is 1in shorter in ATA and 1/2in shorter in brace than the Scepter-4 so the IBO for this one should be 6fps faster for the 1/2in brace and 4fps for the ATA change. That means it should IBO out at ~350 and with the shoot through you loose the friction of the slide and usually add ~10-12fps so conservatively 350 and on the top end could be as much as 362. We will see when it is all together. So *I guess it is possible but a 375 IBO to start with [email protected]@5gpi turns into ~325 it is still hard to believe but is technically possible.* In order to believe it we would need the Brace to go with it...
- My Stats - 
ATA - 36.25
Brace - 6.5
Riser - 03/04 Protec (American Flag Ed.)
Limbs - XT500 ARC 76 def (~66lb)
Cams - Martin Furious-XL w/med (mods 26.5-29)


----------



## mathewsboy7 (Jul 13, 2011)

bowfreak1970 said:


> *Two manufacturers easy*. I saw a Hotech (Hoyt/Botech) with a shoot through set of three track botech cams and the rest was Hoyt that shot like a dream.
> I am waiting for strings for my 03/04 Hoyt Protec it should IBO around 350. But will turn out around 328-340 with 36.25 - ATA, 6.5 - Brace, 29in - DL, and 66lb.
> 
> If I did the math correctly it will be a 65lb max with #7 pocket rockers and 62lb max with #5. It is 1in shorter in ATA and 1/2in shorter in brace than the Scepter-4 so the IBO for this one should be 6fps faster for the 1/2in brace and 4fps for the ATA change. That means it should IBO out at ~350 and with the shoot through you loose the friction of the slide and usually add ~10-12fps so conservatively 350 and on the top end could be as much as 362. We will see when it is all together. So *I guess it is possible but a 375 IBO to start with [email protected]@5gpi turns into ~325 it is still hard to believe but is technically possible.* In order to believe it we would need the Brace to go with it...
> ...


When is this frankenbow going to come alive? I want one if its gonna pump an arrow 330+. Sounds like a real shooter!


----------



## bowfreak1970 (Mar 31, 2011)

The bow is finished and it is not exactly what I expected...
Stats - 
ATA - 36.25
Brace - 6.25
Riser - 03/04 Protec (American Flag Ed.)
Limbs - XT500 ARC 76 def (60~70lb)
Cams - Martin Furious-XL w/med (mods 25.75-28.25)
This was too much poundage so I lengthened the ATA to 37.25in, the brace dropped to 5in, the poundage dropped to 55-65lb, and the cams maxed out at 27in and the IBO cronoed at 350fps ([email protected]+55lb w/335gr arrow) = ~ 350 if it were [email protected] w/350 arrow. If I could find a set of large furious-X mods so it would max out at 29 I would keep this setup but... as you can see below I did not.
That took me to...
Limbs - 76def XT2000 (50-60lb)
ATA - 38.125 ATA
Brace - 7.75
Crono IBO at 340fps ([email protected]+29in w/300gr arrows) NO nock, peep, leaches, etc with these installed it went to 295.4


----------

